# Found injured pigeon - Sydney, Australia



## Helen Goodall (May 21, 2013)

Just found a pigeon with a droopy wing and injured leg. The bird, which was huddled in a corner, let me pick it up. I have secured it in a cat cage, with water and small pieces of grain bread. Is there anyone in the Sydney area - preferably North Shore - who has experienced nursing an injured pigeon, as I don't have an ideal environment here (with four cats, a large dog and a young child). The bird was very hungry and it is now sitting quietly. Many thanks. Appreciate any advice. Kindest regards HG.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Please follow these instructions first: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

*


----------

